# talk about christmas shopping



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10577204/
This Bird flew 2500 miles away from the nest crossing over volcanoes and asias busiest shopping centers just to feed her chick.Talk about holiday shopping.26 days she sepnt.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PigeonSitter, 


Thanks for that awe inspiring article link! Isn't that amazing that that mother frigate would travel that distance...nature is just incredible


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...

I remember reading somewhere, that the adult Frigate Bird, while having a Wing-span of around seven feet...has a Skeleton which weighs only around four ounces, and all it's Feathers' weight being around eight ounces...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an awesome mother bird.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Certainly an admirable athletic feat. However, my impression is that she might be a bit too choosy on food items. 

Lin's that way--she can disappear to the grocery store for hours at a time when she was only going for one item. She won't carry a cell phone and I'm often left with the decision to either alert the Missing Persons desk or contact the attorney to execute the will. She usually shows back up about the time I've completed the "grief therapy" support meetings.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link to that story, Pigeonsitter10, that was fascinating and shows just how little we truly understand about nature and our inter-connectedness with it. That and the interwoven story of the Grey Headed Albatross were just fascinating.

Don't know if you noticed the link for the DoDo Bird story at the bottom of the 
page, but that one was also pretty interesting as well:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10589182/

That's a great site and I've got it bookmarked!

Thanks,

fp


----------

